# [SOLVED] Overclocking Toshiba Netbook NB520-10P



## Obele92 (May 24, 2012)

Hi

I wanted to know if there is any safe way to overclock my Toshiba Netbook NB520-10P (now using windows xp and 2GB RAM)?:grin:

Netbook's Specifications:
Toshiba NB520-10P - Product Specifications - Toshiba


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Overclocking Toshiba Netbook NB520-10P*

The BIOS is the only way to properly overclock and OEM computers such as dell, toshiba and all the other manufacturers lock the BIOS so if you screw something up you cannot make a false warranty claim.

That being said laptops get hot as it is so it's never a good idea to overclock them anyway.


----------



## Obele92 (May 24, 2012)

*Re: Overclocking Toshiba Netbook NB520-10P*

ok. then i wont touch it ;P
thanks for the info


----------

